# Bike I.D.



## marching_out (Feb 17, 2019)

Just picked this up yesterday for cheap. Looks to be a mix of parts. The front end looks unusual. Can anyone identify the frame?


----------



## madsapper (Feb 17, 2019)

AMF


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 17, 2019)

Amf or western flyer buzz bike It has a 26 inch fork on it to make it a chopper


----------



## marching_out (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks guys. I think you are both right. The crank/frame looks AMF, seat off a Western Flyer. Not sure but maybe they both used the same components. Didn't dawn on me the fork is off a 26 inch bike. Looks cool though. I like the stance.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 18, 2019)

marching_out said:


> Didn't dawn on me the fork is off a 26 inch bike



Maybe even 27 inch(?).  Had to take a double-look - that the front and rear wheels are both 20 inch.


----------

